# Rhinestone window clings



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have just been asked if i can make Rhinestone Window clings,,, Who knows anything about these?
Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if it works...it would have to be a special cling because I am not sure the regular cling material can take the heat need for hot fix...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

charles. I am researching this right, now, actally testing untill i can find something that works,, if you have played with this anymore , let me know as well. and if i hit something that works, i will let all know,, like I always do,,lol


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I saw one yesterday on the back of a van when leaving the mall. A quick search and a few came up on ebay and of course China manufacturers. I was not able to find any info on how it is done so Sandyjo & Charles if you run across something please update us on it.

Thanks,
Katrina


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

how about self adhering stones on the cling and you wont have to worry about heat..but i wonder if the weight may affect the cling clinging to a window.
wow, this is over a year old..did you find a solution?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Hot fix stones might not work but you could probably glue them on using Gem Tac or something similar. Just would be time consuming to do one at at time.


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

HI GUYS 
_ hope this mail meet u all well. I got the macro from macromonster dat com its working fine for me at this point but when it was time to print it my cutter was just going mad ,it wasnt cutting in circle and that was a first. it was just going in lines all over the page i set it to. i use a Redsail 450mm vinyl cutting. also i try cutting it with corel and winpcsign same results. can anyone help 

regards 
wola_


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

wola_77 said:


> HI GUYS
> _ hope this mail meet u all well. I got the macro from macromonster dat com its working fine for me at this point but when it was time to print it my cutter was just going mad ,it wasnt cutting in circle and that was a first. it was just going in lines all over the page i set it to. i use a Redsail 450mm vinyl cutting. also i try cutting it with corel and winpcsign same results. can anyone help
> 
> regards
> wola_


I was looking at this macro but needed more info before I purchased it. I emailed Jeff to ask questions about it but have not gotten a reply. Maybe you can tell me. What I want to know is once you hit fill, can you resize the objects, and can you adjust one shape or will all of them move a once? I watched the video but did not see this covered. When I fill a shape, I want to make sure that I can adjust the pattern if I need to.

Thanks for your help.

Katrina.

By the way I hope your were referring to the Super Fill macro.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys this is what i have been doing,
If you are going to glue them on which i have been doing, with gem tac, on the window cling, you have to make sure and leave lots of extra window cling material,, 
the stones are raised, and wont let the cling make contact with the window, so you have to cut it double if not triple the size so it can make contact and not be so heavy for the cling to grab..
I just keep my designs simple for windows,, 
I hope this helps untill we all figure out another application,
MMM


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Monkey,

When you say window cling, are you talking about those window decals for the car windows that have a kid's name and their sport? The ones on the back of every Suburban and minivan in town? 

If that's the same thing you're talking about, I would love to have one of those with my company name on the back of my car with rhinestones on it. 

I would love to learn how to do that......


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

leap, 
Are talking about the sticky window clings for cars,, houses,, anything glass,,, 

when we do something like this, we have to keep it simple or the weight of the stones will not let the cling hold up because of the weight,,

so get good window cling, 

this is not vinyl,,, but window cling

Now if you put your vinyl out side the window, you could glue the stones to the outside of the vinyl,, 
application would be tricky to get bubbles out, but with a popsickle stick, i think it could work,, 
if some one gets a chance before i do to try this let us know,, this would eliminate the cling.. 

I hope I am not confusing you guys
MMM


----------



## tricia3 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sandy Jo,

I am interested in doing the window decals with rhinestones. How you doing it and what material do I need? I have a breast cancer dinner next weekend and thought it would be neat to have some there. Any info you have would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Tricia


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I finally got close enough yesterday to a rhinestone window cling. It was of an apple given to a bunch of teachers. It was actually made with acrylic rhinestones which are much lighter than glass rhinestones and were glued on to the window cling. I now see how using acrylic stones keeps from weighting down the cling and it sticks to the window very well. I placed it on and off several times just for the heck of it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

HI,
Yes,, flatback rhinestones are used and i glue then straight onto the cling,, I have used glass, and it is heavier,, than the acrylic, but the sparkle you get from the glass, is worth getting good cling,, 
Have fun,, someting like a breast cancer ribbon should be fine using small glass stones,, Have fun


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

DAS gave a webinar and they showed some examples of this type of decal. Contact them for more info.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

JAF said:


> DAS gave a webinar and they showed some examples of this type of decal. Contact them for more info.



I heard about it a month or so ago, but you have to have their system to get it, some of us use other systems.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Your probably do need their system. I was told you can't even buy rhinestone supplies from them unless you have their system.


----------



## triciasemb (Aug 3, 2009)

Where do you get the cling from? Not the mylar tape right and how do you glue the stones on?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Most Vinyl suppliers have the window cling,, 
i just use a craft glue with a thin nozzle, so i dont get glue all over


----------



## triciasemb (Aug 3, 2009)

So do you just use the mylar tape to take out of template and then put glue on back of rhinestones and then place on cling. I assuming you stick cling to inside of window not the back of the window. Is that correct?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone got a picture of one of these window clings with stones? I'm having trouble visualizing it.


----------



## Bellalola24 (Aug 23, 2010)

How about using a window sticker clear? Their usually really strong and will probably hold crystals? Or were you able to find a vinyl that worked?


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Wonder if you could put your stones in a template UPSIDE DOWN, place a teeny dot of glue, then place your cling over it? Maybe trim it up after?

Where do you find acrylic stones?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yes you can,,, this is how i used to do my rhinestone window decals,,,


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Why not contact Matt at Advanced Color Solutions (http://www.acslf.com/). If you look at their website and click on the Gallery link at the top, you can look at the picture of the back of the truck and can see where they put some rhinestones on his vehicle wrap. Not sure how much of a difference the vinyl on the wrap and the window cling is, but he would probably know.

Just a thought,

Mark


----------

